# can't post profile pic or make albums?



## thisthingcalledlife (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I am new and can't post profile pic or make albums? It did however let me add an avatar, but thats it..


----------



## thisthingcalledlife (Oct 6, 2011)

anybody??


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Guess I never understood the diff between an Avatar and Prof pic.

If you are logged in, try starting by clicking on "User CP" - or Control Panel - its near the top - to the left - in a long oval/rectangular blue box.

On the side you'll see options to do a lot of things - including Edit Profile Pic and Edit Avatar. See if this helps.


----------



## thisthingcalledlife (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

Reviving an old thread to ask a question. I only see "Edit Avatar" and not "Edit Profile Pic." Any clues why? :scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

*MiMi* said:


> Reviving an old thread to ask a question. I only see "Edit Avatar" and not "Edit Profile Pic." Any clues why? :scratchhead:


go to user cp...
on the left, bottom option in the top box is edit profile picture.


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

The only options I have in relation to profile are "Edit Your Details" and "Profile Privacy." Hmmmm.


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

This is what I see under User CP:


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

The option seems to have opened up to me now that I've reached 30 posts.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

That's correct. You need 30 posts to full activate all your permissions.


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't have the option to add pictures to an album. When I tried it put the album on my profile with no picture & I don't have the option to delete the album.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Click on 'edit album', text in white in the far right. It'll bring you to the page which will allow you to edit or delete the album.

~ LL, community support


----------

